# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  power lifters diet

## john1181

like bhamstacki figures to get a better responce in here....anyway, what would a powerlifters diet look like? what supplements are good to use and what should be used during the workouts? how long before i hit the weights from the last meal i ate? thanks a lot guys

----------


## sPHERE

I try to eat 200-250grams of protein and 350-400grams of carbs each day, divided into 4-6 meals. I also take 25 grams of whey isolate protein pre-workout, and 50 grams post-workout. During the workout I sip on around 50 grams of carbs. I also take creatine 30min before the workout and immediately after.

Other than that, I take multivitamins, vitamin C, fish-oil and olive oil, 2 times a day.

And btw I usually eat a high-carb meal about an hour before I work out.

I also drink some huge amounts of milk  :Smilie:

----------


## Nooomoto

Well...it depends on you and what you want. I eat as much as I possibly can, and drink 3-4 (sometimes 5) shakes a day. 

That might be too much for someone just starting out. I powerlift heavy 3-4 days a week, and have rugby practice twice a week, and usually a match every Saturday. So, whatever I can get, I take.

I also noticed that you're a bodybuilder looking to get into powerlifting. The thing is...the goals are totally different. If you're trying to look good and be sexy, I don't suppose that consuming massive amounts of food and protein shakes is going to help you with that. Me personally, I don't really care, I'm just out to get as big and strong as possible.

I'm sure you'll find your way.

----------


## NASAKYCHAIRMAN

This is what I ate yesterday:
*12-14-08 MEAL PLAN*
1st meal
Protein shake with milk
2nd meal
Scrambled eggs, a banana and green tea
3rd meal
Tuna fish and a banana
4th meal
Grilled chicken sandwich
5th meal
Chicken, rice and a banana
6th meal
Protein shake with milk
7th meal
Protein shake with H20
8th meal
Meat Lasagna 
*
TRAIN HARD

"BIG WILLIE" J.T. HALL
http://www.youtube.com/user/NASAKYCHAIRMAN*

----------


## Nooomoto

> This is what I ate yesterday:
> *12-14-08 MEAL PLAN*
> 1st meal
> Protein shake with milk
> 2nd meal
> Scrambled eggs, a banana and green tea
> 3rd meal
> Tuna fish and a banana
> 4th meal
> ...


Cool  :Smilie:  I'll try that while I'm doing PCT.

----------


## quarry206

big willie.. what type of supplements do you take. i kinda fallow you thro this site, youtube and your meets.. you are a very good lifter.. just wondering what besides diet do u take.. because whatever you do it seems to be working..

----------


## Doc.Sust

i try to eat at least a gram of protein per lb. the more meals, the better. i believe this keeps your metabolism constant and you absorb more protein. i cant say i eat 5 meals a day, but i at least eat 3.

if i am trying to gain wait i eat more carbs, if i need to lose weight, i follow an atkins type diet with high protein and low carbs. i only drink protein shakes post work out or if i dont think i got enough protein through out the day from the food i ate. 

besides protein shakes, all other over the counter supplements are a waste IMO. gnc like stores are full of crap that hasnt been tested by the FDA and doesnt do a damn thing.

----------


## NASAKYCHAIRMAN

> big willie.. what type of supplements do you take. i kinda fallow you thro this site, youtube and your meets.. you are a very good lifter.. just wondering what besides diet do u take.. because whatever you do it seems to be working..


1. Any name brand protein powder
2. USP Labs SuperCissus 
3. USP Labs Prime
4. Daily Multi-vitamin/mineral supplement
5. ω−3 fatty acids
6. German Creatine

Thanks a lot!
*
TRAIN HARD

"BIG WILLIE" J.T. HALL
http://www.youtube.com/user/NASAKYCHAIRMAN
*

----------


## Squatman51

why does it seem that powerlifters love to eat bananas??

----------


## quarry206

> besides protein shakes, all other over the counter supplements are a waste IMO. gnc like stores are full of crap that hasnt been tested by the FDA and doesnt do a damn thing.


though i agree with you that most stores push dreams not real products.. are you even against basic products like creatine, pre-work engry pills maybe BCAA...

when i say those products i mean like as in a helper, not what the side of the creatine bottle says **proven 340% leg strength increase** i mean i know thats crap.. i'm just saying the basic concept.

i'm in iraq, and my diet sucks because i eat what they serve. so i take creatine, protein shakes. stacker 3 before my workout. and i won't lie even tho extremely over priced, i have taken NO2 black. and since they don't sell multi-V over here i take a vitamin b6,b12,C,E one of each. and a century complete..

----------


## Doc.Sust

> though i agree with you that most stores push dreams not real products.. are you even against basic products like creatine, pre-work engry pills maybe BCAA...
> 
> when i say those products i mean like as in a helper, not what the side of the creatine bottle says **proven 340% leg strength increase** i mean i know thats crap.. i'm just saying the basic concept.
> 
> i'm in iraq, and my diet sucks because i eat what they serve. so i take creatine, protein shakes. stacker 3 before my workout. and i won't lie even tho extremely over priced, i have taken NO2 black. and since they don't sell multi-V over here i take a vitamin b6,b12,C,E one of each. and a century complete..


proteins break down into amino acids so i dont bother with the BCAA's . pre work energy pills dont do much for me, i good dose of every day caffiene is just as effective. creatine is ok, i just dont bother, the results arent that dramatic on dont last when you stop taking it. it is better than nothing, but i still find its use limited

----------


## Nooomoto

> proteins break down into amino acids so i dont bother with the BCAA's . pre work energy pills dont do much for me, i good dose of every day caffiene is just as effective. creatine is ok, i just dont bother, the results arent that dramatic on dont last when you stop taking it. it is better than nothing, but i still find its use limited


I have to agree. After years of spending ridiculous amounts of money on products that promised much, and delivered little, I found that there's only one real supplement (aside from protein) thats worth spending any money on...which lead me to this forum.

I watched this documentary on anabolic steroids (on instant watch for those of you with Netflix) called "Bigger, Faster, Stronger". There is a part in which the maker of the documentary hires some illegal immigrant day workers, and makes his own supplements containing not much more than rice flour, to illustrate the point that anyone can make a supplement and it doesn't have to be backed by anything more than a catchy sales pitch.

----------


## john1181

thanks fellas!!! what i'm doing now is big willies diet only on workout days i eat only when i get hungry...empty stomach at least 2hours before the workout then i have some hmb with caffiene and 100gr of carbs fast and slow...i also sip on liquid aminos..2months on the cycle bench went from 155kg to 191kg, clean and jerk from 115kg to 135kg(cleaning is the f-ing part), seated military from 125kg-149kg,dead lift from 175kg to 250kg, squat from 175kg to 225kg, bar curls from 70kg 6 reps up to 95kg 6reps pretty good form, scullcrushers from 60kg 10reps up to 95kg 8reps..i love this! my workouts are fun and i'm hyper throughout the day unlike when i was bodybuilding...i know im nothing yet but ive made good progress and its only been like 3months in general..i hope by next year i can do better..hopefully i wont have damaged any tendons till then because now im resting due to shoulder injury from the cleans and forearm pain from the curls....hey big W do u take anything for your joint/cartiledge/tendons? i feel like i need to do something quick because everything is slowly starting to ache! im lost..taking some glucosamine chondrotine but i dont think its doing much.

----------


## NASAKYCHAIRMAN

> why does it seem that powerlifters love to eat bananas??


Bananas have a lot K and is good for the cardiovascular system.

*TRAIN HARD

"BIG WILLIE" J.T. HALL
http://www.youtube.com/user/NASAKYCHAIRMAN*

----------


## powerliftmike

> Bananas have a lot K and is good for the cardiovascular system.
> 
> *TRAIN HARD
> 
> "BIG WILLIE" J.T. HALL
> http://www.youtube.com/user/NASAKYCHAIRMAN*


bananas make me wanna take a shit. i get carbs from sweet potatoes, oats, rice, wholewheat spaghetti, wholewheat bread, red potatoes, and grits.

----------

